# Netzwelt Plus GmbH neuster Trick



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

bin heute von einer dubiosen Frauen-Bandstimme angerufen worden, die mich aufforderte mir meinen Gewinn in Höhe von 1.500,00€ oder aber auch gar 3.000,00€ unter der Telefonnummer 0190 804406 heute noch zu sichern, da ich zu einen der glücklichen Gewinner des heutigen Tages zähle, deren Telefonnummer bei der heutigen "Montags-Verlosungs-Aktion" ausgewählt wurde... Kein Name der Firma, nix... Meine Reaktion: HÄ  :-? ??? Darufhin rief ich die kostenlose (...man staune  :lol: ) Telekom Auskunft der 0190er Nummern unter 0800-330 1900 an. Hier wurde mir die Adresse der Firma Netzwelt Plus GmbH genannt.
Als schlaues Kerlchen  :lol:  habe ich erst mal eine Runde "gegoogelt" und bin dabei auf das hiesige Forum gestoßen. Tja, meine Vorahnung, dass an der Sache was faul sein muss, hat sich dank Euren "Erlebnisberichten" bestätigt.
Als "Dankeschön" für die Infos wollte ich hier kurz auf den wohl neusten "Trick" des Herrn W. aus H. aufmerksam machen.

Gruß aus Krefeld

Hanna


----------



## Telekomunikacja (12 Oktober 2004)

Gast/ Hanna schrieb:
			
		

> Als "Dankeschön" für die Infos wollte ich hier kurz auf den wohl neusten "Trick" des Herrn W. aus H. aufmerksam machen.



Das ist nett! Herrn W. und seine Firmen habe ich besonders ins Herz geschlossen. 

Ein Dankeschön zurück! :lol:


----------



## BenTigger (12 Oktober 2004)

und 
 hier existiert schon ein Thread dazu 
 Wo die nummer schon genannt wird


----------

